# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  sabado10 por la mañana (cumple de dow)

## Ella

quien esta libre el sabado por la mañana?
decid quienes y hablemos en secreto... 8-)

----------


## Rafa505

¿Y el domingo?, ¿el domingo no?, ¿y el viernes?, ¿el viernes no?.

----------


## Ella

> ¿Y el domingo?, ¿el domingo no?, ¿y el viernes?, ¿el viernes no?.


el viernes yo no podria, el domingo esta todo cerrado...
 :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

¿A qué te refieres con todo?.

----------


## ign

> quien esta libre el sabado por la mañana?
> decid quienes y hablemos en secreto... 8-)


Quereis hablar en secreto y lo publicais en el foro...  :roll: 

Curiosa forma de ser discretos, sí señor...   :Lol:

----------


## Iván Manso

El sabado es día 10  :roll:

----------


## Dow

y yo que pretendía invitar al chino a 4 o 5 colegas magos del foro... ahora me enfado y ni yo mismo voy, ala xD

es broma, total nada... por cierto Iván, con que darás una charla en el CAPS eh...

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> quien esta libre el sabado por la mañana?
> decid quienes y hablemos en secreto... 8-)
> 
> 
> Quereis hablar en secreto y lo publicais en el foro...  :roll: 
> 
> Curiosa forma de ser discretos, sí señor...


no, yo queria saber quienes estaban libres el sabado.
y el domingo todo esta cerrado, eson o significada nada
la idea no es estar en un local 4 o 5 horas, si no dar vueltas, grabarnos con la camara y luego ir a comer
dow, si no se apunta nadie, tu y yo solos!!; jajajaja o trae a tus amigas de villa

----------


## ignoto

> y yo que pretendía invitar al chino a 4 o 5 colegas magos del foro... ahora me enfado y ni yo mismo voy, ala xD
> 
> es broma, total nada... por cierto Iván, con que darás una charla en el CAPS eh...


¿Vas a hablar de cuerdas?

P.D. Dales recuerdos a Collette y Alexxx de mi parte.

----------


## Dow

tú y yo sólos... oye que no se va a hacer nada  al final eh, que no venga nadie jajaja

domingo yo es que tengo comilona familiar, que no quiere decir que venga la gorda de la familia.

----------


## Iván Manso

Ignoto, sí, voy a hablar de cuerdas (también) ... y esta vez por escrito, pero más que nada lo que las cuerdas esconden, no la técnica, sino muchas cosas que no se ven, que ahí están y puede que algunas se nos escapen a veces...   :Wink:  

Dow, lástima que estos días tengo ya planes, hubiera estado bien vernos varios, pero espero que lo paséis muy bien y hagáis muchas magias!!! Y bueno, Felicidades anticipadas, por si no puedo hacerlo el sabado jeje, que no creo que pueda.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## ignoto

> Ignoto, sí, voy a hablar de cuerdas (también) ... y esta vez por escrito, pero más que nada lo que las cuerdas esconden, no la técnica, sino muchas cosas que no se ven, que ahí están y puede que algunas se nos escapen a veces...   
> 
> Dow, lástima que estos días tengo ya planes, hubiera estado bien vernos varios, pero espero que lo paséis muy bien y hagáis muchas magias!!! Y bueno, Felicidades anticipadas, por si no puedo hacerlo el sabado jeje, que no creo que pueda.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso


¿Vendes las notas?
¿Puedo encargárselas a alguien del CAPS?

----------


## BusyMan

Clumpleaños de veinteañeros por las mañanas... ¿pero qué coñño le está pasando a la juventud??

¿Para qué se dejan la piel y la salud los camareros de los pubs hasta las tantas de la mañana? Ains...


Ah, felicidades.

----------


## ignoto

> Clumpleaños de veinteañeros por las mañanas... ¿pero qué coñño le está pasando a la juventud??
> 
> ¿Para qué se dejan la piel y la salud los camareros de los pubs hasta las tantas de la mañana? Ains...
> 
> 
> Ah, felicidades.


Será en los madriles porque en Valencia a base de declarar Zonas Acústicamente Saturadas se están fodiendo la marcha.

Entre eso y los botellones pronto no podrás tomarte un algo mas que en casa.  :(

----------


## Ella

> Clumpleaños de veinteañeros por las mañanas... ¿pero qué coñño le está pasando a la juventud??
> 
> ¿Para qué se dejan la piel y la salud los camareros de los pubs hasta las tantas de la mañana? Ains...
> 
> 
> Ah, felicidades.


es que luego dos lo celebra en alcala de henares con sus amigos por la noche..  :Lol:

----------


## Dow

gracias por las felicitaciones, mi cumple fue el martes 6, y lo celebro el sábado por la noche en condiciones... lo de por la mañana fue idea de Clau.

por cierto, es en Torrejón, no Alcalá xD

y si alguien se quiere venir... que venga. muahaha.

----------


## BusyMan

> Será en los madriles porque en Valencia a base de declarar Zonas Acústicamente Saturadas se están fodiendo la marcha.


Pues yo el fin de semana pasado en Valencia me lo pasé pipa por el Carmen, luego a otros y acabando en el Luna Rossa haciéndome amigüito de la jefa de relaciones :P

Buen ambiente al fin y al cabo.

Madrid sí que apesta en ese sentido.

----------


## Dow

pues yo el finde anterior, 27 de octubre, también andé por Valencia... en Cheste... no recuerdo qué fui a hacer allí 8-)

----------


## Ayy

bufff porque es el cumpleaños de dow... anulo todos mis planes.... y me apunto en principio.... pendiente de confirmacion...
mas que nada.... es que un dia a solas con clau es demasiado buen regalo dow... prefiero fodertelo.... xD
felicidades loko!!

----------


## Felipe

> dow, si no se apunta nadie, tu y yo solos!!; jajajaja o trae a tus amigas de villa





> tú y yo sólos... oye que no se va a hacer nada  al final eh, que no venga nadie jajaja


No quiero cortar el buen rollito.  :Wink:  

Felicidades Dow.

----------


## Ayy

entonces... al final que se hace :Confused: 

no vale que lo hables en privado pa quedar solo con ella dow :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :x  :x  :x

----------


## Dow

era Ella quien decía de quedar nosedonde y comer nosedonde y blabla nosedonde

----------


## Ayy

Ella!!!! manifiestate!!!

----------


## Ella

pero tu vas a venir ayy o solo es para cotillear??

----------


## Ayy

jaja hombre... si quereis estar a solas...  :Wink:   :Wink:  
pero yo iba a ir..

----------


## Ayy

buenooo
cuando querais ponerlo... avisarme.. que yo me voy ahora a mi asociacion..
ya os veo mañana si os aclarais jaja

----------


## ign

Por cierto... ¡¡Felicidades atrasadas Dow!!

Más vale tarde que...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

hemos quedado a las 12 en plaza españa
el chino donde comeremos es chino chino de verdad, de hecho el menu no esta ni en español y alli no hay arroz tres delicias ni mariconadas españolas, que eso no es comida china
he dicho!

----------


## Rafa505

> alli no hay arroz tres delicias ni mariconadas españolas, que eso no es comida china


Allí hay rata de verdad ¿no?







PD: Síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii me encantan estos chistes malos y previsibles.

----------


## Ayy

no joas...
a ver si va a tocar comer pescado crudo... o rata de esas que cria rafa...
que dios nos asista..

----------


## Ella

> no joas...
> a ver si va a tocar comer pescado crudo... o rata de esas que cria rafa...
> que dios nos asista..


entonces vienes :Confused: !!!

----------


## Ayy

en principio si.... solo para verte a ti no??
porque voy a ir si no?...



aaaaa el cumple de dow... si si.. importante importante..  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

